# How to disconnect the immobilizer? alarm only showing red and cant turn off with key!



## matsegil (Apr 7, 2014)

hi,
does sombody know how i kan disconnect or turn my alarm off? the led light over the gear handle is red, when i press my key its not happening enything. and i cant get any ignition! just changed my battery also skyline gtr R32 bnr32


----------

